# Harbor Freight Electric Chainsaw Sharpener...



## CTwoodnutt (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Group,

Would anyone know about two Electric Chainsaw Sharpeners, that are on sale this month at Harbor Freight? 
(These are the Bench-Mont type).
Both are made by 'Chicago Electric Power Tools' (never heard of them...) and one is $29.99 
[#68221/93213], and the other one is $39.99 [#68222/93213], both come with grinding wheels.
( The Grinding Discs are...'4 1/4" aluminum oxide Grinding discs alone are $4.99').

My question is are these grinders just Sh*t? Or what??? :msp_confused:

For instance, in Bailey's, a decent bench mounted grinder goes for between, $100/$200/$300/$400 up to a whopping $800 & $900 unit.
-So what can you expect for $30/$40? :msp_unsure:

:biggrin: (I believe however, that you can perform Dental Work with the $800 - $900 units)!!! 

What are the thoughts on these?

BTW- what is everyones general thoughts on the Harbor Freight stuff, anyway? :msp_confused:
Isn't all their stuff cheaper quality tools??

Have a good day out there!

CTwoodnutt....up in the Western CT Hillz


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 6, 2012)

Generally speaking you're gonna get what you pay for with a chain grinder.

I wouldn't even consider buying either one of those two..!!

I can't even make my myself buy the Northern Tool one when on sale for $89.

I just wouldn't want to buy a grinder knowing in advance that I would have
to fix it before it would grind like a grinder should...But that's just me and my 2¢ worth..!!

J2F


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 6, 2012)

i bought one 2 years ago and it fell to peices after one year but i took it back and they gave me a brand new one and i hardly ever use it. unless i hit a rock or wire in a tree or something.


----------



## Woodomaker (Mar 6, 2012)

CTwoodnutt said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> Would anyone know about two Electric Chainsaw Sharpeners, that are on sale this month at Harbor Freight?
> (These are the Bench-Mont type).
> ...




I have used one for 2 years....no problem....all it had to do was sharpen all my chains once....and then quit, and I would have broken even. But the POS is still going after replacing wheels twice.


----------



## memory (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought the cheaper unit a few months ago and it does the job. I can the tell you the craftsmanship is not that great. The piece that holds that chain in place has alot of play, it seems like it does not hold it in the same position every time. But for $30, you can't complain. If you cut alot of wood and want something that will last for many years, I would like into a better unit. 

For me, I can't justify spending several hundred dollars on a quality unit since I don't use it every time I sharpen.


----------



## MtnHermit (Mar 6, 2012)

CTwoodnutt said:


> Would anyone know about two Electric Chainsaw Sharpeners, that are on sale this month at Harbor Freight?



See this post: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/79249.htm#post3490250


----------



## genesis5521 (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought the orange and white one a year ago for $29 from HF. It's kind of a Mickey Mouse gadget. But with a little tinkering, it works for me and gets the job done. If it broke today, it's already paid for itself. I usually file my chains a few times, then put them on the grinder. I cut only 10 cords a year so I just don't use my chainsaw enough to justify a pricey sharpener. 

Click here and watch the video. Electric Chain Saw Sharpener

Don <><


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Mar 6, 2012)

I cut wood for production here, and I run the 29.99 model. It paid for its self the first night I used it, and it gets the chains sharper than some of my flunkies can do with a file. Cheaper to buy chains and change them out as needed and sharpen at night than to file during the day.

A friends dad has one of the high dollar Silvey's and it's really nice...maybe some day...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 6, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I cut wood for production here, and I run the 29.99 model. It paid for its self the first night I used it, and it gets the chains sharper than some of my flunkies can do with a file. Cheaper to buy chains and change them out as needed and sharpen at night than to file during the day.
> 
> A friends dad has one of the high dollar Silvey's and it's really nice...maybe some day...



Agreed... They're a cheap piece of crap, but if you know what you need to make a chain runnable, you can get it done with one of those... I got one, and use it in the evenings when my BIL brings over a hand full of dull chains... No bar needed...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gtsawyer (Mar 6, 2012)

I got a HF unit a couple of years ago. I finally got so frustrated with it that I tossed it into the trash.

The Northern Tool unit is usable. Not perfect, but usable. The HF unit is poodoo. Excuse the strong language.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought one 3 years ago on sale for I think $29 and change . I am almost embarrassed to say I haven't even taken it out of the box yet . I bought it on a whim because it was so inexpensive . I have bought a few dodads at HF and for the most have been satisfied . I don't have high expectations of their stuff so I am rarely disappointed . The biggest purchase I made from them was a 11HP Greyhound engine for the splitter . My splitter came with a 8HP Briggs that lasted for a long time and many cords of wood . So when it finally blew I replaced it with another 8HP Briggs which lasted a year . I was a little strapped for cash and needed to get the splitter running . So off to HF I go and with a 20% off coupon I leave with a 11Hp engine for around $225 . Which was a great deal less than I paid for the second Briggs . I have 3 years on the HF engine it starts easier than the Briggs and is quieter . Happy enough with that purchase . I am all for buying American if it means your getting a quality product . I have heard but can't confirm that some of the Briggs engines aren't made Stateside anymore .


----------



## racer1970 (Mar 6, 2012)

maybe i missed something... but i did not see how or if the lead in angle is or can be set....? or is it needed... the Granberg File-N-Joint Precision Filing Guide i am thinking of getting can do the lead in angle. any comments on which is better... though not faster just a better edge


----------



## Rockland Farm (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a few of the clamp on style sharpeners ( Carlton ,Oregon ) and I have always found them awkward and slow . My favorite guide for awhile now has been the Carlton file-o-plate .


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't remember who....but someone on here bought a HF grinder and decided that the joints had way too much flex in them. So....He machined new pivot points...and it had way less slop! Sounds like a stunt I'd do!


----------



## foxtrapper (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the cheap orange one. I kinda like the flimsyness of the unit.

I set it up to barely reach proper depth with a light touch. Then if I need too I can push it and flex the head a little for a deeper grind. 

I've found the repeatability of the unit perfectly adequate for my needs. 

No doubt there are better units, and no doubt plenty of folk can put a better edge on the chain than I. But, I can resharpen adequately with this cheapie electric grinder. It has more than paid for itself.

The wheel has held up just fine.


----------



## dargo (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought one for $29 and it works just fine on the Stihl saw. It is not an Oregon for $180 to $350. I cannot buy a sharpener for 10X the price for a homeowner; the sharpener would be more then my MS290 with mods! Anyone with half-a-brain can set-up and use and work very nicely too.

It is like snap-on tools vs craftsman. I have both and some areas snap-on is way better and crapsman is just fine in others.


----------



## lambs (Apr 1, 2012)

*I tried one a couple years ago*

I tried the HF unit and in my experience it is not worth the money. Most of the adjustments are just too flimsy to provide consistent sharpening. I have had a much better experience with the NT unit, which cost just under $100 if you wait for a sale. And the Oregon 511a is even better. 

Haven't tried any of the very high dollar units though.


----------



## Overtrained (Apr 1, 2012)

dargo said:


> I bought one for $29 and it works just fine on the Stihl saw. It is not an Oregon for $180 to $350. I cannot buy a sharpener for 10X the price for a homeowner; the sharpener would be more then my MS290 with mods! Anyone with half-a-brain can set-up and use and work very nicely too.
> 
> It is like snap-on tools vs craftsman. I have both and some areas snap-on is way better and crapsman is just fine in others.



True words right there


----------



## aokpops (Apr 1, 2012)

Been useing the dremel attachment for a few years now .Less than 20.00 dollars if you already have a dremel. An there is no need to take the chain off. Files make my hands hurt an it cost me more to buy files than dremel stones . I


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 2, 2012)

ive had one for over a year now,works fine for its intended audiance,ie homeowner. my milling chain gets hand file attention,but everything elso gets a ride on the HF machine. 


considering most homeowners run dull chains , the hf unit is like the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## dargo (Apr 2, 2012)

aokpops said:


> Been useing the dremel attachment for a few years now .Less than 20.00 dollars if you already have a dremel. An there is no need to take the chain off. Files make my hands hurt an it cost me more to buy files than dremel stones . I



and how do you control angle and depth; both constant?


----------



## Tim Carroll (Apr 2, 2012)

I have had the HF sharpener for about 2 years now. It is by no means the best sharpener out there but it will get the angles and cutter length back into shape after 3-4 hand filings. Mine is getting kinda beat up and may konk out but for $30 bucks I can just get another one. For a home owner firewood hack like me, they will work fine and give decent results. Mine has paid for it's self many times over. I just can not justify the cost of a pro model nor do I really need it. Bottom line is they are not for everybody but will work for some.


----------



## aokpops (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 232010


dargo said:


> and how do you control angle and depth; both constant?



Works like a fileoplate


----------



## greendohn (Apr 3, 2012)

Guy I cut wood with has one of those cheapie sharpeners. It seems to do a fine job on his chains and he's had it for 3 winters now. Will it last forever ? Probably not, but at 35 bucks you can't expect much. He stays on top of his sharpening chores so that he aint sittin' down once a month a sharpening a bunch of chains all at once getting it over heated.


----------

